# Judo Dojo Scrolls



## kakejiku (Apr 19, 2012)

These scrolls were made for a Dojo Back East. They are the Jita Kyouei and Seiryoku Senyou phrases used in Dojo. If you want more information about the scrolls please go to http://www.wallscroll.blogspot.com/2012/04/customer-judo-scrolls.html to read more. Jonathan


----------



## zDom (Apr 20, 2012)

I always wondered why those were hung in our school ...


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 18, 2012)

Very cool thanks for the link


----------



## kakejiku (May 19, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> Very cool thanks for the link



&#12371;&#12385;&#12425;&#12371;&#12381;&#12289;&#23452;&#12375;&#12367;&#12362;&#39000;&#12356;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290; Translation Thank you for viewing...and be good to me.


----------



## Chris Li (May 20, 2012)

Hineno Art also does some very fine calligraphy and scrolls for dojo hanging. I'm not associated with them in any way, just for information.

Best,

Chris


----------

